
Vaping induced lung damage and deaths - Ice_cream_suit
https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa1911614?query=featured_home
======
aguzzi94
One other important thing to note is this: vaping was introduced as a way to
quit smoking cigarettes, but now, as backed by numerous studies, we see that,
not only just a very small percentage of smokers leave cigarettes completely
and opt for vaping, but also, a lot of people (especially kids and teenagers)
that would have never smoked cigarettes in their entire life, are introduced
to the habit and gesture of smoking by vaping. This means that vaping is doing
the opposite of what it was advertised to do, it is a road that leads towards,
and not away from, cigarettes. Why do you think there are some many flavors to
decide between when vaping? Strawberry, chocolate etc. are just the basic ones
to pick from.They are tasty and colorful. They are targeted towards kids. The
tobacco industry found a new way to advertise itself and to enter the homes of
innocent people. Imagine this: a 12 year old has been taught that cigarettes
are bad. He decides he will never smoke one. One day, he passes by a vaping
shop with his edgy friends and they decide to buy a nicotine-free juice with
some brand new vapers. It tastes good and you can do all kinds of fat clouds
with it. Wow! Plus, it's not cigarettes so there's nothing to worry about.
After a few months the nicotine-free juice is not edgy enough for these young
teenagers, so they decided to buy the one with a small percentage of nicotine.
Now they can prove how badass they are. During this period of time they
acquired not only the habit to go in and out a vaping shop, but most
importantly the gesture of sucking a stick and inhale the fumes from it. They
are psychologically dependent on it. But the nicotine-filled juice is not edgy
anymore, so what's next? Cigarette of course! In this way innocent kids that
would have never picked up a cigarette start smoking, thanks to vaping. It's a
sneaky move the Tobacco industry studied and they fooled all of us. My
personal experience: I smoked for 3 years and quit 1 year ago. While first
trying to quit, I used vaping as a mean to succeed. No need to say, not only I
started vaping, but I kept smoking MORE cigarettes than ever before. This is
just my personal experience of course, but it shows a little the uselessness
and damage of vaping.

